

The Multiple Index Problem (Clojure) - npad
http://pepijndevos.nl/2012/08/12/the-multiple-index-problem.html

======
wreckimnaked
There's no way to use Refs or Vars for indexing the same thing from two
different places? You'll sure introduce mutability, but you'd still be able to
keep a more Clojure-ish style than using an intermediate index.

